# Firelight Vizslas



## 85398 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello All! I'm a very experienced dog owner, but first time Vizsla home. We are currently deep in the puppy finding process and have gone through all the breed club channels and have gotten some good leads. Just curious if anyone has a dog from or experience with Firelight in NC? My last few dogs (non-Vs) have been purebreds from strict show lines and I end up with many unforeseen health issues. Interested in a breeder doing something different (like Firelight). would love any insight members could provide.


----------

